# I just have to brag!



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! I am jealous that you could lose weight that quickly. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::clap::clap: Congratulations, that is awesome


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The evil soda & riding!!!! I am so happy for you, don't ever drink that poison again and don't ever give up riding.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Oops, I thought you said 6 weeks and not 6 months.  Sorry. Anyway, congrats.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

